# How often are you stopped/boarded by law enforcement while cruising?



## Buddycleatus (Jul 6, 2011)

Just curious how often you are stopped while cruising the ICW or other areas? We get stopped about once a year on the lake we sail on.


----------



## EalyPA21 (Aug 17, 2010)

never until now...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I've been stopped once, when leaving St Simons Island. They told me they were conducting training exercises.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Just once for me. Nice visit and a $50 fine for not displaying state reg, though it was on a documented boat. Got it tossed.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Once in 30 years.... and probably the first and only time we actually didn't have enough lifejackets on board... got let off with a warning!


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

Only Once ever - when 4 of us tried to go outside in the open sea in a Naples Sabot - I may have been 11 years old


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

Once by Dublin Harbour Police, warned about cutting in front of a incoming large ship.
They came out to warn off a sail boat that was tacking in and out in the fairway.
I felt it was a bit officious when the rozzer came alongside me after I crossed directly and mentioned engine failure as a potential hazard crossing the channel. He wasn,t happy when I pointed to my main which I had sheeted in tight while crossing against a head wind.
Safe sailing


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

centaursailor said:


> I felt it was a bit officious when the rozzer came alongside me after I crossed directly and mentioned engine failure as a potential hazard crossing the channel. He wasn,t happy when I pointed to my main which I had sheeted in tight while crossing against a head wind.
> Safe sailing


Actually, have you never heard of wind-failure? A serious accident (freighter grounded hard at speed in a successfull effort to avoid killing the sailors) was caused by a sailor using that logic in the Clhesapeake, near Baltimore. Crossing even slightly close in front of large trafic is not wise. You were perhaps smart with the officer, not wise.

I've been stopped about every 2-4 years:
- My daughter operating a dingy. They were checking for operating permits, which she had.
- Fish and game many times. Checking bag limits.
- Random safety check once. Warned me that my flares were only a few day from expried, which was a good reminder.
- Once for getting to near a firing range. GOT to remember to keep 16 on near firing ranges!


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

In nine years as a FT liveaboard including a trip up the ICW from Miami to the Chesapeake and back I have zero stops. A couple of times in the French islands I have been approached by the customs/coastguards and asked about my clearances but never boarded


----------



## apogee1mars (Aug 13, 2011)

Six times in forty-five years. All were quick inspections, no citations issued.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

moved on board in 1990. was stopped in 1997 for sailing in evening-- they wanted to see my light and life jacket--i was in a kite--a newport 11...LOL--right off the uscg base in san diego,,,, 
and one time in 2011 when they had to board for no reason, as a neighbor complained of something in his imagination.....that was fun-- they brought the doggie to scare my cat.... we naturally were clean-- just the neighbor was a jerk....took 4 hours and a dog to convince em we dont do anything unlawful.....funny how they had a list of names to check on...
was boarded in 1997 by mexican navy while anchored and fishing off coronado sur...twice..
.never by uscg while under way.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

I have been boarded once for a safety check in Pt. Judith, RI after getting a CG escort in when my stuffing box failed. http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/75453-check-stuffing-box-hose.html

A second time I was sailing in New London, CT and the CG came along side me and told me to make way for an outgoing USN Submarine. Hint: Leave your VHF on when sailing!


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Only once. By the CG last year. Came aboard, made sure I was good on my safety equipment and entered all my info into their computer database. They complimented me on my choice of beverage... I had a bottle of water at the helm.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Stopped but not boarded a couple of years ago in Skagit Bay. Stopped and boarded by U.S. Customs officials last year on the way back from Sidney. They were very polite, but I lost the tomatoes I had bought in the U.S.A.!

Been sailing for 40 years prior to that, never been boarded before those incidents


----------



## marianclaire (Feb 4, 2010)

In four trips from NC to FLA on the ICW it has varied. 0 to 2 times for three of the years but in 2008 +- I was approached and or boarded 7 or 8 times. Most of this was in FLA waters. Everybody from CG to local water police and from full inspections, head inspections or to just notify me I can only stay for X# of days. No violations or fines. Knock wood. Most were professional and respectful. Old documented non-production boat, single-handed old fart in a ratty old hat, rigged for cruising? Why me?  Dan S/V Marian Claire


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Stopped, zero. Visited, once. By a harbor patrol that had mototed right up to our abandoned inflateable, which was flying a prominent dive flag mid-day next to a rock pile.

Hearing engines entering the prohibiting zone, we surfaced to each side of im when he stopped and shut down, and then procedded to ream the watercop out for entering a rrestricted area. He didn't need to approach the boat to confirm it was empty, it was clearly empty and anchored AND flying the appropriate dive flag, at a known lobstering location.

Yes, that flag means "KEEP BACK" and being a watercop does _not _exempt you from that law.


----------



## Epicpopsicle (Sep 16, 2011)

Never been stopped/boarded.

In the late 80's I was the one who did the stopping and boarding! Lots of drug running in those days. Never bothered with sailboats though.


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

USCG has been running a "security perimeter" around certain ferries in the NYC harbor. They've twice ran up full speed in their little go fast orange boats, a man on the 50 cal in front, a man on the 50 cal aft. Very courteous, just asking that I keep at least 100 yards from the ferry. A thank-you, and they are off blasting back towards the ferry at full speed. I get the impression sometimes that they are really just having too much fun on those boats. I don't blame them!

Zeehag, were you at anchor or in a marine? I always worry a dog would find something the PO left behind and I didn't know about lol...


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"USCG...NY harbor...a man on the 50 cal in front, a man on the 50 cal aft"

Yeah, those are the guys that you need to take out with a Predator, and do it fast before they kill someone.

There is no way that a 50 caliber machine gun can be safely discharged within the NYC limits, on or off the water. The USCG doesn't seem to grasp the fact that there is no safe direction to point those guns, because each round WILL travel far enough to hit someone or something totally unseen on the shore.

NYPD manages to screw up year after year with just the collateral damge from 9mm handguns, just imagine a nice burst from a 50 caliber raking across the East River and into the UN building. Or the office towers at the Battery.


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

Never.


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

Epicpopsicle said:


> Never been stopped/boarded.
> 
> In the late 80's I was the one who did the stopping and boarding! Lots of drug running in those days. Never bothered with sailboats though.


Funny comment that.

Here in Ontario our provincial government has recently put into place a boat operator licensing program(don't get me started on the idiocy of how this was implemented  ) Which has been followed up with many boardings/inspections etc. 
With one exception I have never been stopped/boarded/questioned etc. The one exception? A long weekend. OPP came up along side at a great rate of speed(aboard a jet boat) I started to heave too to give them a safe boarding. They waved me off telling me they were just taking a look and then carried on their way.
Pointing being, I know of several motor boaters who have been stopped/boarded/inspected several times but not a single sailor. Go figure.

John


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

I was stopped once by a sheriff's patrol boat in Halfmoon Bay, about 20+ years ago. We were using a 17' Whaler to trawl for juvenile sand dabs. It seems that a pretty good-sized drag boat had brought a load of "produce" up from Mexico, and had tossed the bails overboard when they realized that the CG was watching them. Just about every agency with a boat was on the water that day patrolling between Pillar Point and Pigeon Point, fishing bails out of the water checking to make sure no third parties (like ourselves) had collected any jetsam. We opened our ice chests to prove we only had little sand dabs, and assured them that if we saw anything we would call them on the VHF (sure we would....hehe). But, alas, all we caught that day were little tiny fish and a bazillion sea nettles.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

In 12 years offshore i have been boarded 6 times. Once by the Mexican navy, no problem.
Then 5 times in 18 months while cruising in Australia, all by different government agencies, what a pain in the ass these guys were......


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

aeventyr60 said:


> ....Then 5 times in 18 months while cruising in Australia, all by different government agencies, what a pain in the ass these guys were......


Unfortunately, I concur. Look up the magazine "The coastal Passage" and their constant argument with the 'nanny state'

In my time cruising, I have needed the water police twice. Both times they didnt bother.... so the next time they wish to check my safety gear, they are in for a polite, legally correct gobful!!!


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

We were boarded in Florida last your our first trip down the ICW. We stopped and dropped anchor do to strong current against us. The CG guys were polite as she showed them we had everything in order. Then US costomes came up along side but didn't board when we got to Hollywood beach and checked our ID's. We figure this is something we are going to deal with alot when crusing in Florida waters.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

We've been living aboard and cruising, mostly in Florida waters, for forty years and we have been boarded once by the DNR in Georigia. They we're polite and professional with just a brief survey and no inspection. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## delan (May 2, 2009)

Four times in the past five weeks.
I have a waterfront restaurant and run back and forth on a 23 ft mako to my liveaboard sailboat five nights a week. It's about a five mile run.
I'm always the "last man standing" idling through the turning basin between one and two in the am. I get boarded by the coastguard in Miami almost every week, it's pretty annoying, I'm sure most of the crew recognize me by now, If they don't recognize me, it's hard to miss the bright red white and blue "rickenbacker fish company" on the sides of the boat, the logos are five feet long. I've been on the water every day for the past 20 years here in Miami.
Now when I see the blue lights, I greet them with, "let me guess, courtesy safety inspection?"
they say yes and jump aboard.
I don't mind them doing their jobs, but a couple of visits ago, I was told that I could no longer go through the channel next to the Miami fire boats, as it was restricted,* it's not*.
He said a sign was posted, stating the area was restricted, i told him politely that this is how I get to work and back every day and that there is no such sign.
A friend was with me on the boat that night, a lieutenant in the metro dade fire department. He pointed out that the fire boat was his boat and he was unaware of any sign. We sat for maybe 2 hours while our licenses were checked, or they got another call, I'm not sure which.

I'm still a supporter of the coastguard, after all, they risk their lives for us, how can you stay mad at those guys, it just bothers me a bit that they consistently stop a properly equipped boat, with the correct nav lights etc, being operated at idle in the no wake zones, when there is an over abundance of recklessly operated vessels in the downtown miami area every day.


----------



## jppp (Jul 13, 2008)

So around these parts there have been so many boardings by local municipalities that an article appeared in the NYT. The article described someone being boarded 6 times (in one day) as they traveled up the Hudson River. When we sailed our new old boat back from Sag Harbor in early June we were passed at high speed by the Harbor Patrol. Obviously some emergency. But then again the three young ladies in very small swim costumes hanging on to the bridge deck must have been there for technical support.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Once a year? You must look suspicious! We leave the officers alone and we hope they do the same.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

hellosailor said:


> "USCG...NY harbor...a man on the 50 cal in front, a man on the 50 cal aft"
> 
> Yeah, those are the guys that you need to take out with a Predator, and do it fast before they kill someone.
> 
> There is no way that a 50 caliber machine gun can be safely discharged within the NYC limits, on or off the water. The USCG doesn't seem to grasp the fact that there is no safe direction to point those guns, because each round WILL travel far enough to hit someone or something totally unseen on the shore.


I have the utmost respect for the CG and feel they are well trained and cautious. However, the little brother of a HS friend of mine enlisted in the CG years ago as an 18yo kid. In a few short years he was Petty Officer in charge of an armed RIB. He expressed to my father a bit of apprehension that he, as a 21 year old, was the senior guardsman present when his crew of teenagers were boarding vessels with weapons drawn. He was very cognizant of the responsibility he had.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

I've only been boarded once. It was by the USCG. My family of 4 were returning back from a San Juan cruise and were sailing South in Admiralty Inlet. The wind was 20-25 knots out of the Northwest and we were under a single reefed Main and 150 headsail. There were 3-4 foot wind waves following.

The CG had a Cutter out in Admiralty Inlet and was using what I think were SRPs to stop a lot of boats. They came fast up behind me, told me were were going to be boarded and to hold my speed and course. They did an excellent job of coming up to my starboard quarter, hooking on long enough for two guardsmen to board and then the RIB stood off my stern quarter. The driver looked like a newbie and was bit nervous but handled his boat really well.

When I saw them coming, I had my 18 year old daughter come up on deck. They did a thorough safety inspection, although most of the time they were really checking her out. They zipped tied my Y valve to the holding tank but noted that it was in the proper position. The one question that stumped me was when they asked for my spill response plan. When I said that I honestly didn't know, the petty officer quietly suggested that a bucket and oil absorbers would be adequate, so I quickly showed him my bucket and oil absorbing cloths. He gave us a clean report, handed us an inspection receipt that he said might keep us from having to be boarded again over the next few months and they left as quickly as they arrived after each made sure they wished my daughter a very pleasant day (she is pretty cute in shorts and a tank top).

They were courteous and efficient and didn't delay us one bit.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

dh, traditional weapons discipline is that you don't draw a weapon, much less raise it, unless you plan to use it. Same thing goes for a a 50 caliber machine gun, you don't uncover it and man it unless you think you might be needing it.

Now, can you picture any situation where it would be safe to discharge a twin 50, with an effective range of what, a mile or two? In one of the densest urban populations on the planet?

Yes, I know, that USCG RIB might really catch up to some terrorists about to set off a dirty bomb and take Manhattan off the map for a hundred years. I'd really like to see some professional statistical analysis comparing the likelihood of that (of that being prevented with the 50) as opposed to the likelihood of an accidental discharge and the immediate collateral damage.

I'm sure the gunner has better training than the Guardsmen at Kent State had. I'd sure he's had better training than the entire NYPD has had. (Glocks are now available with a special "NYPD trigger" because so many NYPD patrolmen shot themselves in the foot while drawing their new Glocks after that changeover from revovlers, literally.)

But that gunner is some guy I don't know, fooling around with heavy weapons in an area where they just don't belong. Until and unless he sees "the whites of their turbans" I want that 50 covered and _secured_. Like the range safety officers will tell you, if there's no one _touching _it, it can't go off. Nine million chances for collateral damage.

And besides, Miss Manners would agree that it is impolite to greet visitors that way.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

hellosailor said:


> dh, traditional weapons discipline is that you don't draw a weapon, much less raise it, unless you plan to use it.


True, but dhays did not say _why_ the vessels were being boarded. We're assuming, because of the thread, that they were recreational boaters.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

DR, we're still talking about the specific venue of NY harbor. That's just the wrong place to fire a twin 50. There's no good outcome to that situation. Also, very little room for a boat to run or hide from the USCG and the NYPD, both maintain a surprising number of fast boats and helicopters in the area. There's little dockage and few places to hide. But plenty of ways that a machine gun could cause a problem. NY harbor, like all major harbors, has a lot of smuggling and illegal traffic (narcotics) passing through it. So what?

By the same logic, every State Police car should be equipped with twin 50's, since some of the semi rigs they pull over are filled with narcotics and illegal immigrants, and one of them could also be easily carrying a dirty bomb. The logic is the same! The enemy is the same. The potential damage? Much higher in NY harbor with the backdrop of 9 million people (OK, maybe 15 million if we admit the Jersey side exists) than on any highway.

It is NY Harbor, not Kandahar. Different ground rules _must _apply.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

hellosailor said:


> dh, traditional weapons discipline is that you don't draw a weapon, much less raise it, unless you plan to use it. Same thing goes for a a 50 caliber machine gun, you don't uncover it and man it unless you think you might be needing it.


I agree that it sounds very dangerous to fire a 50 cal in a crowded area. I have no experience with that type of weapon and can only guess that there are standard USCG protocols in place that require the weapons to be manned. However, I would also assume (dangerous I know) that the safeties are off and hands are off the trigger. Again, just a guess.



DRFerron said:


> True, but dhays did not say _why_ the vessels were being boarded. We're assuming, because of the thread, that they were recreational boaters.


Yes, but these were not the routine safety check boardings but situations where there was some suspicion of possible illegal activity (ie possible drugs etc...) My only point was that this particular coastie was a bit daunted by the level of responsibility involved when you combine young kids and firearms.


----------



## emoney (Jun 2, 2010)

hellosailor said:


> Yeah, those are the guys that you need to take out with a Predator, and do it fast before they kill someone.


Did you really say that? Really? Please tell me I've taken something out of context....somehow.uke


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

dhays said:


> Yes, but these were not the routine safety check boardings but situations where there was some suspicion of possible illegal activity (ie possible drugs etc...) My only point was that this particular coastie was a bit daunted by the level of responsibility involved when you combine young kids and firearms.


I got your point, but hellosailor used your post as an argument against having their weapons drawn and I was trying to say (and I apologize if I was not clear) that without knowing what type of boarding they were doing, we can't assume that going in with guns drawn was inappropriate. I agree with you about them feeling the weight of the responsibility. I'm glad that they do.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Cheerful greeting.


----------



## ArcherBowman (Jul 1, 2009)

I may hold the record for the group then. I was boarded four times in one day by the Tennessee Wildlife Resources Agency. I was bound upstream on the Tennessee River, headed for downtown Knoxville where the annual "Boomsday" fireworks show was to be. Me and half the watercraft on the river.

Think is, my friend Virgina indulged one of my fantasies and draped herself across my bow in a string bikini, just like in the boat ads. All the TWRA guys are between 18 and 25 and running with excess testosterone. Apparently nothing is more likely to provoke a courtesy safety inspection like a pretty girl in a bikini.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> Same thing goes for a a 50 caliber machine gun


I don't recall seeing a 50 cal gun on any USCG small boat so I looked it up. Apparently the standard mounted gun on USCG RHIBs is an M240 7.62mm gun, just over half the size of a 50 cal gun.

Your argument may or may not hold water (*grin*) but your facts are not correct.


----------



## febail (Sep 28, 2011)

So, here is a question an attorney might ask... Is "Probable Cause" needed?


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

febail said:


> So, here is a question an attorney might ask... Is "Probable Cause" needed?


Nope. Like it or not, the CG can board just about anyone they feel like any time they feel like it.


----------

